# PC Nascars



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

I am trying to compile a list of Tomy Nascar bodies where main sponsor logos were omitted or replaced, but the color scheme was otherwise authentic.

So far I have found the two Awesome Bill cars. These have Ford logos replacing Coors on the 9 and Bud on the 11. There is also a #6 Ford in the Tomy line-up but I can't determine the background on that one.

Also, were any of the Tyco Days of Thunders 'authentic' - as in the cars actually raced?

TIA.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
The car from the Bill Elliott set was a#7 with AFX on the hood white body/ blue top and red door numbers with a red stripe on the rocker panel. Also had Mobil on the trunk and STP and bell on the sides. it ran a Tomy Turbo Chassis.
I hope this is the info you were looking for.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks.

That one is obviously not a real color scheme, but what I looking for are Nascars that are mostly right but for whatever reason have had decoration changed.

The two I referred to in the OP are:




















The AFX versions are PC and have Ford logos in place of Coors and Bud, but are otherwise 'correct'.

I assume there are others, but that is as far as I have got.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

chopchange said:


> Also, were any of the Tyco Days of Thunders 'authentic' - as in the cars actually raced?
> 
> TIA.


Greg Sacks raced the City Chevy sponsored cars and Kyle Petty ran the Mello-Yello sponsored car, but it was a Pontiac Grand Prix, not a Chevy Lumina. 1990 season.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Petty was #42 also, not #51, so not even really close.

The later SG+ Monte Carlo stock cars are modeled after the #20 Home Depot and #48 Lowe's cars. The 48 car was #84 Highs Construction and the other I can't remember because I sold the body away.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good catch on the 51 and 42. I was looking at the Life-like Olds/Pontiac that had #42. My goof!

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pshoe64 said:


> Good catch on the 51 and 42. I was looking at the Life-like Olds/Pontiac that had #42. My goof!
> 
> -Paul


Hey it's all good :thumbsup: Collectively we have half a brain! :freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Of coarse, all of the numbers and decals will simply rub right off of those 51
Mello Yello cars. If you can find an old Racing Champions diecast car, you can 
pull the decals off of it and make a 42 Mello Yello car.

Tyco stamped the decals and numbers on those DOT cars, and racing would take them right off.
I restored my Mello Yello car for racing purposes, but it could be done better.


----------



## cuda_man (Dec 6, 2004)

Bobby Hamilton drove the #51 Exxon car at Phoenix in late 1989. Qualified 5th and even lead some of the race before the car was pulled off the track.


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Good stuff guy, keep it coming.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

What about good ol' Dale Jarrett's 88 UPS Ford in Life-like fashion.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Tomy Nascar bodies*

the front row is as close as 'NASCAR' as I've got
not in photo 24 & 81
the 84 is close 48 

what other TOMY am I missing?

TOMY may be making a LifeLike adpt.
Bud's has TOMY to TYCO adpt.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Kodak #4 and the #9 1985 Ford Tbird.
That's two that come to mind I don't see. Not sure about any others.

Nice collection there anyway!!


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

HadaSlot said:


> What about good ol' Dale Jarrett's 88 UPS Ford in Life-like fashion.


Are you saying that is not an accurate Nascar?

cwbam - which of the cars in the front row are not 'real' nascars then?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My bad. Real car just not a TOMY.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

cwbam...nice collection hadn't seen the #62 before...someday I'll have a selection like yours... still working on LL and tyco

chopchange... #10 hold storage not #10 home depot and i think #9 zerek sholud be #7...# 6 shold be #9 Coors melling pumps? also with the gold stripped on not pic here but previously and #11 ford sponser should be Bud pic before? I'm no expert, but I've be looking at these for awhile....


----------

